# Best dust free litter



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Barnaby has issues with asthma, but also, he is finicky about litter. I've been using the same scent free clay clumping litter for most of his life but I am concerned about his asthma because it acts up every couple months and he needs to get a shot. The litter I use says 99% dust free on the bag but I don't believe that because when I pour it out of the bag I` can clearly see a cloud of dust in the air.

Does anyone have a recommendation for a litter that has zero dust but has the "sand like" consistency of clumping clay litter?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Worlds best


----------



## MosesBinx (Oct 19, 2012)

I use feline fresh. Its made of...wood chips i guess. Works well, natural. not too expensive- try it at least. I use the purple one in this picture (ps i dont buy the stuff here, just providing a picture)
Feline Fresh Natural Pine Cat Litter


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

How well do both of these litters clump?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Worlds best clumps excellently! Very tight. Clumps.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Richo-
About "World's (alleged) Best".....

I used this stuff several years ago, when I switched from standard clay litters. I*t WAS superb back then*...clumped firmly, no crumbles.....perfect.

Then, the one-and-only WB supplier in these parts closed shop.

I changed to a pine litter - the sawdust type - Feline Fresh, and life was good.....for a while. But, its quality changed for the worse and I was buying bags of dust...which didn't clump.

World's (alleged) Best again became available here, so I began using it once more...BUT, it WASN'T THE SAME WB AS BEFORE....clump-ability waaaay poorer, severe crumbling effect, consequential lousy odour control, need to completely change out litter frequently etc etc. I believe they've "watered it down" so-to-speak, added some cheap "fillers" to enhance their profit margin. It's NOT the same litter - but, they're riding on their previous excellent reputation.

Recently, in another thread here, several people raved about Dr. Elsey's Ultra Precious Litter - blue bag. I picked up a bag and tried it in only one litterbox.......IT IS SUPERB - the absolutely, no-holes-barred, ultimate, all-time winner of the Universe's Best Cat Litter!!!!!!!

NO, repeat, absolutely NO DUST.....clumps like concrete, and the cats adore it! That one litterbox (out of four) has become the box of choice for everybody, to the point where I'll have to temporarily change it back to WB just to use up the remaining supply I have. Then it will be a no-tears bye-bye forever to Worlds (alleged) Best!!!

This is it: Ultra | Precious Cat Litter


----------



## RockyandLily (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr Elsey's in the blue bag, it is very cheap too since it takes Rocky and Lily a whole month+ to go through one 40lb bag. Lily has allergy problems and she hardly sneezes anymore.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I like World's Best and there is no dust. It smells a little different but if it bothered you, you could put a tiny bit of another litter with perfumy smell. The first time I had to clean the litter box with a litter that had dust, I changed. I don't want to breath that in either.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Richo, I just switched litter for that exact reason. I discovered Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat when cat-sitting for a friend, and realized how dusty my S*Wheat Scoop had been. Who knew?! S*Wheat Scoop was the only litter I had ever used.

Check out Precious Cat. They don't have it at Target or the grocery stores, but they do at Petco.


----------



## MyBabiesDaddy (Jan 1, 2013)

Worlds best is very good. I like the scent of it, and it for sure has the least amount of dust from the main clumping types I've tried. However, its mega expensive, which is why I stopped using it. I also find, as with most litters, it doesn't always clump well. If it was cheaper, I'd buy it regularly.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a fan of World's Best. I buy lots of it at once when coupons are available. I bought 10 bags at Target last year and I've still got several bags. It's really not that much more expensive when purchased like that.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I agree you have to figure out cost. My cats are in and out so very little litter box action. I don't have to change much and I also got several bags at Target on sale with coupon. I started with free bag rebate off their website. I had two people tell me they bought Costco litter so I bought a 42 pound bag but after they told me it was a tub. Now I will put a lower layer of the costco and cover it with World's finest but I def like World's finest better.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I like Dr Elseys too! (Blue bag) completely dust free and good odor control. I recently just started buying it. I was unsatisfied with how crumbly tidy cats was getting... Clumps falling apart drive me bonkers. 

For a cat with asthma problems... Wouldn't that eliminate pine litter as being an option because of its smell??? I always wanted to try pine litter because a few rave about it here but I just don't know how it works with just picking out the poop and the pee stays there?? .... It makes me think I would be changing it out a lot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Just reviving this old topic. I hadn't seen the follow up replies because for some reason my e-mail did not notify me that there were more replies.

Anyways I wish I would have because I would have opted for Dr Elsey's over World's Best.

I tried World's Best last week and the cats will not use that litterbox at all. The one in the basement is the only one being used, with the regular litter in it. That was $28 I could have used on something else :-(

I will have to try Dr Elsey next time I visit the pet store.


Thanks for the help


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I bet you'll like Dr. Elsey's Precious Cat. I kept telling my friend who I cat-sit for -- I wish I'd known about this stuff earlier! And for what it's worth, my house is on the market right now, and both the real estate agent and professional stager who came in said they couldn't smell the slightest trace of having a cat in the house.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Is Precious Cat a fine or coarse litter? I'm not sure if it's the coarse texture or something else that they don't like.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

Richo said:


> I tried World's Best last week and the cats will not use that litterbox at all....


Just a suggestion for you....hopefully before you ditch that $28 pan of litter:grin:...

This goes to the fact that cats really don't like instant changes to the very basic things in life....like food and litter.

If there's to be a "switch" in the litterbox, many people recommend from their own experience that it be done slowly....adding a little of the new day one, a little more day two, etc.

That worked here years ago when I first started using World's Worst.

However, my cats broke that rule when Dr. Elsey's was introduced...all were enchanted when the bag came through the door....seriously!!!


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

> adding a little of the new day one, a little more day two, etc.


That crossed my mind but I figured by the time I got them acclimated to the new litter, the bag would be empty and I would have to buy another bag 

I can probably add some to stretch out the existing litter and make it last longer, but in the long run Dr Elsey's sounds like the way to go.

I would rather do it sooner than later because I want to try to keep Barnaby's asthma from acting up as long as I can.


----------



## Cricket776 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dr Elsey's has a fine texture, so you can scoop and sift it just like regular clumping litter. 

I would second that it has great odor control. I have the litter box in my bedroom, and my room doesn't smell like cat litter at all (I also scoop twice a day).


----------



## Cricket776 (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, and I just wanted to add that I chose Dr Elsey's because I have asthma, but needed to have the litter box in my bedroom. I had finally gotten my asthma under control a couple of months ago, and was worried about it flaring up once I got my kitty. It has been a month, and I haven't had any issues at all with the litter (even when I pour it out of the bag to refill the box, and even on days when I scoop 5 or 6 times).


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I have indoor and outdoor cats and they never used the litter box much but every now and then, especially if it was raining. Well they haven't used it at all for a few days but they do stay in all night so about 10 - 12 hours. They aren't going anywhere else that I know. Does a cat just get tired of a litter?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

When I switched to Dr. Elsey's, I didn't have the patience to do the little-bit-at-a-time thing, so I just added a second litterbox with the new litter in it, next to his regular one. I left them both there for 4-5 days, just to give Murphy a chance to check out the new stuff while he still had the old stuff available. Then I just removed the old one, and boom, he was set.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I did it 'cold turkey' to Artie..
Washed and cleaned the box and boom, put the new one in!
I am lucky...he was unnerved for a bit but once I picked him up and placed him in it, he got the idea and was ok with it.

The first time I did try to change litter, I did it in stages--Artie did not even notice it was a new brand...I went from fresh step to blue buffalo,then to world's best and now faithfully to precious pets (Dr Elsey's blue bag).
I have found the one! no more changes now......will use the extra bag of word's best for emergency or just take it to the shelter..I feel it is dustier that the blue bag....rcat


----------



## LunaTheHimmydoll (Dec 15, 2012)

This thread is very informative. I think I am going to try Dr. Elsey's next time. I recently tried Nature's Miracle Corn Dust-Free litter and Luna hates it. I had to mix it with her old for her to use it. I don't think she likes the smell of it. It also tracks horribly.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

cat owner again said:


> I have indoor and outdoor cats and they never used the litter box much but every now and then, especially if it was raining. Well they haven't used it at all for a few days but they do stay in all night so about 10 - 12 hours. They aren't going anywhere else that I know. Does a cat just get tired of a litter?


I've never heard of anything like that. If the litter is acceptable to them they will use it. Since they are outside, perhaps they just found a new favorite place to do their business outside.

Unless suddenly you are finding they are going somewhere else in the house, outside of the box, it doesn't sound like anything to be concerned about IMO.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

LunaTheHimmydoll said:


> This thread is very informative. I think I am going to try Dr. Elsey's next time. I recently tried Nature's Miracle Corn Dust-Free litter and Luna hates it. I had to mix it with her old for her to use it. I don't think she likes the smell of it. It also tracks horribly.


I agree. I am going to look for Dr. Elsey's. I have horrible allergies & can't take the smell of cat litters. I have always used Fresh Step scoop able unscented litter. But it is dusty & makes me sneeze. 

Thanks for starting this thread.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spidermilk (Jan 12, 2013)

I am doing Dr Elsey's. Less dust than any other litter I have tried, no scent, clumps great. I tried World's Best and it is *not* dust free, it clumps so-so, but the main problem was that my cat HATED it.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Baxter actually EATS the world's best litter. He is like a dog, he will eat anything.


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

One thing I am finding about Dr Elseys is that it's pretty bad for tracking. Since I switched I am finding a lot more litter on the floor in the litter box areas and I am finding it on the couch upstairs, on the kitchen floor, all over the place. :sad:

There must be something in it that causes it to stick their paws.


----------



## Zilla (Oct 29, 2012)

Richo said:


> One thing I am finding about Dr Elseys is that it's pretty bad for tracking. Since I switched I am finding a lot more litter on the floor in the litter box areas and I am finding it on the couch upstairs, on the kitchen floor, all over the place. :sad:
> 
> There must be something in it that causes it to stick their paws.


I had this problem until I got a different litter mat. Try the scotch 3M litter mat. Works great! "Catches 99% of litter" it says :lol: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Where should this litter mat be placed? If I placed it under the box, the box would take up half of the mat and they exit from all sides. Should it be placed just inside the room in the doorway?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

I just ordered a few bags of Dr Elsey's from Chewy. I've been using Fresh Step unscented. which is pretty good. Will see how I like Dr Elsey's!


----------

